# divorced and much happier!



## marriedwoman (Apr 30, 2011)

I felt the need to stop by this morning, and say that I am officially divorced as of this past August, and it was the best decision I've made!

I'm 27, was married at 24, only married for about 2.5 years, no kids luckily.... We dated 2 years before we got married... I just didn't marry the person I dated/was engaged to. A lot changed after we got married, and I'm glad I made the decision to not spend the rest of my life like that.

So he moved out in March of this year, and the divorce was finalized months later.

I am much happier now, and I had a great summer. 
The lonliness is setting a little now, but I still cannot imagine being back with him. I'll take the lonliness over that anger and stress I felt any day... and that day is today! (And it was yesterday, and it'll be tomorrow, and I couldn't be happier!) 

I wanted to write this, because in case there is anyone else out there wondering if they should hold on or walk away, I'm just saying that walking away isn't always a bad thing. The worst of it for me, was probably just the emarassment, and the guilt I felt when I told him that I was going through with the divorce. 

We are friendly to each other, but dont' really talk at all now. 

Weird to think that this man,, that I have absolutely no feelings for now, was someone that at one point, I thought I'd spend the rest of my life with.... unfortunately, that man didn't exist, and it was all a lie. I'm out there trying to find the real one! =)


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad you feel better now. Time to change your user name!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Good for you, formerly-MarriedWoman!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Sometimes divorce is the best thing and I can surely attest to that. 
Then you realize how much money you blew on the wedding if you'd saved the money instead....was it worth it?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

aston said:


> Sometimes divorce is the best thing and I can surely attest to that.
> *Then you realize how much money you blew on the wedding if you'd saved the money instead*....was it worth it?


Haha. I think about this, too. And this is why I say if I *ever* for some freakish reason got married again, it would be a very quick thing at the justice of peace, no big wedding, no invitations, no nothing. 

This is why I seriously think it's so silly. All of it. And why I think I would never do it again.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. I think about this, too. And this is why I say if I *ever* for some freakish reason got married again, it would be a very quick thing at the justice of peace, no big wedding, no invitations, no nothing.
> 
> This is why I seriously think it's so silly. All of it. And why I think I would never do it again.


My sister hired a JP and rented a beach house ove a weekend with 30 guests over for a large cookout late spring. All in all cost her less than 3 grand! Not because it wasn't affordable (the woman makes 6 figures) but from experience there are other things to spend money on.....lol Best wedding ever with nice pictures etc.


----------



## dumpedandhappy (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for not waiting 19 years to do what you did!!

More people should be like yourself.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't regret my wedding or my marriage and I would like to be married again, to the right guy at the right time. And I will have another party, just more intimate


----------



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

Im on the opposite of this ... glad it has worked out for you. I still think my wife who is divorcing me could have a great life with me now i have fixed all my issues


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

36: your post hit me. 15months ago i discovered My xw affair after 30 years of marriage. I did the 180, worked on me. She moved in with him, Divorced me and married him. I did need to change, I did, many ways. Loving her like I will never love another, I find it ironic that had she given us a chance it could of been great for her...but she "not something I want to do" . That's the old "can only control ourselves". Part of relationships.. That hurts, that's hard to get rid of. But it says we control ourselves, and we have many outcomes available to us. The good news is that many of them are joyous, we can and will have one. Take cake of you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hindsight is always a mother...


----------

